# Odometer effects with new rims



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

As some of you know I upgraded my vehicle to 17" rims. I had 15" rims stock, and I already realize the speedometer is off about 2-3mph. My question is how much will this effect my odometer, or more specifically, how often will I NOW need to change my oil? I change it every 3000 will it now be every 2600-2700? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow man your really picky. I change my oil usually every 2500 miles anyways no matter what the odometer says, or whenever I feel like it


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

little240boy said:


> Wow man your really picky. I change my oil usually every 2500 miles anyways no matter what the odometer says, or whenever I feel like it


I beleive oil changes are the most important in maintaining your engine...I don't want to run my oil too long in my car. Anyways, 2500 would be a good number to change? Also, just a side question what oil/oil filter do you all use? I found a good combo with Quaker State oil and Bosch oil filters...are performance oil filters really worth the money? i.e. K&N oil filters are $13.00 and Bosch are like 4. Will I really see a difference?


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

if you're so picky about changing your oil than what I would do first is figure out the percent error from your original tire size adn then add that to whatever your milage is because although you may notoice a 2-3mph difference, it's a linear relationship. ie. at < 50 it might be 1-2mph off and closer to 100mph it may be off by 4-5mph. 

go here http://www.csgnetwork.com/tireinfo4calc.html and type in all the info. it'll give you all the numbers / ratios / rates that you need to figure out exactly how off your junk is. 

and honestly man... does ~100miles really.. really make a difference? talk about obsessive compulsive. do you factor in how hard you drive it? how many were highway miles and how many city miles? air temperature? humidity? elevation?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Uh, 1 mile at 50mph is the same distance as 1 mile at 60mph.

What weighs more a ton of feathers or a ton of bricks?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ton of bricks of course! lol Anyways, I find that most older nissans prefer dino oil, no matter what anyone says. Get an Nissan filter and some 10w30 valvoline oil and that'll be fine, trust me, its not gonna hurt your little baby. I'm going to switch to dino oil and I have an Rb20DET. The engines just seem a lot more happy


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hydrolock said:


> Uh, 1 mile at 50mph is the same distance as 1 mile at 60mph.
> 
> What weighs more a ton of feathers or a ton of bricks?


Yeah, odometer reading is based on the speed sensor, which is in the gearbox. Wheel size wont affect the oil change period.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

if you upsized your wheels did you downsize your tires? a smaller tire.. basically the wheel tire combo should have the same diameter... this will cause your speedo/odo to be the same... tires got bigger? speedo will be up slightly and so will odo...


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

luka said:


> and honestly man... does ~100miles really.. really make a difference? talk about obsessive compulsive. do you factor in how hard you drive it? how many were highway miles and how many city miles? air temperature? humidity? elevation?


I wouldn't say obsessive compulsive, I just like stayin on schedule, b/c if I lose track there's no telling on when stuff when get done. And yes, I do factor in how hard I drive it, how many city/highway miles, and air temperature :thumbup: Humidity and elevation....um no

Blank...I did upsize my rear tires to 235's but I've yet to decide what I should put on the front, 235's are too wide for the front, so I was thinkin more along the lines of 205-215...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I wouldn't say obsessive compulsive, I just like stayin on schedule, b/c if I lose track there's no telling on when stuff when get done. And yes, I do factor in how hard I drive it, how many city/highway miles, and air temperature :thumbup: Humidity and elevation....um no
> 
> Blank...I did upsize my rear tires to 235's but I've yet to decide what I should put on the front, 235's are too wide for the front, so I was thinkin more along the lines of 205-215...


 i've got 235 up front you just need a bit of a spacer and they'll fit.........granted they came with the car


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> Yeah, odometer reading is based on the speed sensor, which is in the gearbox. Wheel size wont affect the oil change period.


But the speed sensor is based on the number of tire rotations as it translates through the driveline. If the tire diameter changes, the speed and odometer will both be off. This is why tire companies have started publishing "revolutions per mile" figures.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

240sxstud said:


> I wouldn't say obsessive compulsive, I just like stayin on schedule, b/c if I lose track there's no telling on when stuff when get done. And yes, I do factor in how hard I drive it, how many city/highway miles, and air temperature :thumbup: Humidity and elevation....um no
> 
> Blank...I did upsize my rear tires to 235's but I've yet to decide what I should put on the front, 235's are too wide for the front, so I was thinkin more along the lines of 205-215...



not talking about width... what profile.. 45... 40???


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^ but you need both width and profile to get the overall diameter.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> i've got 235 up front you just need a bit of a spacer and they'll fit.........granted they came with the car



What kind of spacer are you talking about? I'd like to get these 235's on the front if I can, I just need to know what I have to do, I don't want to mod much though.

And I'm running 45 profile on the back and 40's on the front.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

ok now what width in the front?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> ok now what width in the front?


Well I had 235's on the front, but they were rubbing badly so I took them off and I either need something like a 215/225 or someone said something about a spacer to get them to fit?

Currently, they're 235's all the way around, but unless I can figure something out, smaller ones are going to be needed on the front


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

little240boy said:


> Ton of bricks of course! lol Anyways, I find that most older nissans prefer dino oil, no matter what anyone says. Get an Nissan filter and some 10w30 valvoline oil and that'll be fine, trust me, its not gonna hurt your little baby. I'm going to switch to dino oil and I have an Rb20DET. The engines just seem a lot more happy


i have a twin cam and it has 90k miles and my mechanic, which knows nissans like the back of his hand, told me to put 20w50 that it lubricates the engine better.. my brother which he has an sr20det with about 15k miles adds the same oil as me.. no problem what so ever.. my opinion.. :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

DrifterEighty said:


> i have a twin cam and it has 90k miles and my mechanic, which knows nissans like the back of his hand, told me to put 20w50 that it lubricates the engine better.. my brother which he has an sr20det with about 15k miles adds the same oil as me.. no problem what so ever.. my opinion.. :thumbup:


my manual says to add 5w30...so I add 5w30, turbo engines do not neccessarily take the same type of oil as non-turbo's


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

DrifterEighty said:


> i have a twin cam and it has 90k miles and my mechanic, which knows nissans like the back of his hand, told me to put 20w50 that it lubricates the engine better.. my brother which he has an sr20det with about 15k miles adds the same oil as me.. no problem what so ever.. my opinion.. :thumbup:


That oil is too thick for the small oil clearences in foreign motors IMO.


----------

